# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Βλαβη σε ΡαδιοCD αυτοκινητου

## Phatt

Εχω ενα ραδιοCD/DVD αυτοκινητου με αναδιπλουμενη οθονη στο 1DIN, μαρκας ΕΟΝΟΝ, κινεζικο.Εχει το εξης προβλημα: Ολες οι λειτουργειες του γινονται κανονικα, αλλα δεν βγαζει ηχο στην εξοδο...Το εχω δωσει σε δυο ηλεκτρονικους αλλα κανενας τους δεν μπορεσε να βγαλει ακρη, μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορεσαν να βρουν σχηματικο και οτι δεν εχει αντιπροσωπεια στην Ελλαδα.Εγω δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για να το επισκευασω μονος μου.Εαν καποιος φιλος επαγγελματιας πιστευει οτι μπορει να ασχοληθει για να το διορθωσει θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sacracer

ολα αυτα για μενα ειναι μιας χρησης.πιστευω χανεις το χρονο σου.δυσκολο να φτιαχτει, ειχα ασχοληθει κι εγω στο παρελθον με παρομοιο προβλημα αλλα τσαμπα κοπος.

----------


## spirakos

Σου εχω ξαναπει πριν ψωνισεις κατι ακριβο κινεζικο πρωτα ριχνεις ενα τζοκερ
Οι πιθανοτητες ειναι ιδιες. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## PCMan

Αν και δεν πιστεύω οτι θα βγάλεις άκρη..
Με τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις, θα το άνοιγα και θα έψαχνα αν αυτή η μούγκα προέρχεται απο τον τελικό ή απο την προενίσχυση.
Θα έβρισκα ποιός είναι ο τελικός και θα έβλεπα στο datasheet του ποια pin είναι τα IN του σήματος. Αν άκουγα κάτι εκεί, πάει να πει ότι φταίει ο τελικός. Θα τον άλλαζα και λογικά θα δούλευε. Μπορέι όμως το πρόβλημα να είναι και στην τροφοδοσία του.
Αν δεν θα άκουγα τίποτα στην προενίσχυση, τότε το πρόβλημα θα ήταν πιό πίσω και αφού δεν υπάρχει σχηματικό τότε..παπαλα.
Αν και 2 ηλεκρονικοί δεν έβγαλαν άκρη, αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις(πολλές φορές δεν ασχολούνται με κατι τέτοια).

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αν η επιλογή Κινέζικο είναι μονόδρομος (όπως συμβάινει πλεόν συνήθως) τότε διασφάλησε εγγύηση από τον προμηθευτή. Γι'αυτό τα Κινέζικά μου τα αγοράζω συνήθως από Έλληνα εν γνώση μου για το καπέλλο που τρώω. Επίσης σου δίνουν τη δυνατότητα με λίγα ακόμα γιούρια να επεκτείνεις την εγγύηση χρονικά και πρακτικά η εγγύηση συνήθως σημαίνει εγγύηση αντικατάστασης για μικρομεσαία radioCD (π.χ. μέχρι 150 Ε). Και Κινέζικα θεωρούνται και τα made in Taiwan, Singapoure, Vietnam κλπ. τροπικές Ασιατικές χώρες!!!

----------


## Phatt

Βρε παιδια δεν γυρευω οδηγο αγορας προϊοντων, γνωριζω τι αγορασα, και πηρα τα ρισκα μου.

Στο δια ταυτα, Νικο, ειλικρινα δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να ασχοληθω, ποσο μαλλον αυτο που ειναι και SMD και εχει φοβερο ψιλολοϊ μεσα γι'αυτο ψαχνω και ανθρωπο να ασχοληθει...Αυτο που δεν κοιταξα ειναι αν δινουν σημα τα RCA που εχει, αν γινεται αυτο τοτε θα το βαλω να δουλεψει με εναν ενισχυτη και τελος.Αλλιως, μαλλον θα το χαρισω αφου δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για εξυπηρετηση...

----------


## Nemmesis

το εχεις λυσει?? αν ναι βαλε καμια photo να το παμε σιγα σιγα το πραμα... τουλαχιστον να εχουμε μια ιδεα... αν και οι εγω πιστευω στο τελικο σταδιο θα ειναι... βαζουν τπτ πεταμενα και καιγονται με το παραμικρο... ετσι και αλλιως λιγο πολυ δεν χρειαζεσαι σχηματικο... απο την εξοδο προς τα πισω κοιτας μεχρι το σημειο που ειναι επισκευασημο απο πλευρας ανταλακτικων και εξοπλισμου..

υγ. ΣΚ θα ειμαι θεσσαλονικη για κατι δουλειες που εχω... αν θες βρισκομαστε μου το δινεις το κοιταω και στο στελνω με καμια courier

----------


## PCMan

Δεν είναι smd αυτό που σου λέω να κοιτάξεις. Είναι μεγάλο και έχει μία μεγάλη ψήκτρα πάνω του.
Εϊναι όπως σε αυτή την εικόνα

Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει κάποιο tda ή κάποιο lm.

Έχει 25 pin και 4 απο αυτά είναι η είσοδος. Δες εδώ:


Εγώ σου λεω να συνδέσεις στο ΙΝ1 - S-GND και στο ΙΝ2 - S-GND και στο ΙΝ3 - S-GND και στο ΙΝ4 - S-GND ένα μικρό ηχειάκι για να δεις αν ακούγεται κάτι. Αν ακούγεται πάει να πεί ότι εχει πρόβλημα ο τελικός. Τον αλλάζεις και είσαι κομπλέ. 10€ έχει περίπου.
Αν δεν ακούγεται πάει να πει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πιό πίσω και χρειάζεται σχέδιο...
Πρώτα όμως πρέπει να δεις τι γράφει πάνω του ο τελικός και να βρεις στο datasheet του τα αντίστοιχα pin.

----------


## Phatt

Παιδια ειχα κατι τρεχαματα θα το δουμε το θεμα σιγα σιγα, αν θυμαμαι καλα σε απολυτη ησυχια εβγαζαν ηχο τα μεγαφωνα αλλα ισα που ακουγοταν σα ψιθυρος.Θα το ανοιξω με προσοχη και θα σηκωσω φωτο να δουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## navar

> Παιδια ειχα κατι τρεχαματα θα το δουμε το θεμα σιγα σιγα, αν θυμαμαι καλα σε απολυτη ησυχια εβγαζαν ηχο τα μεγαφωνα αλλα ισα που ακουγοταν σα ψιθυρος.Θα το ανοιξω με προσοχη και θα σηκωσω φωτο να δουμε τι γινεται.


 σαν να καηκε ο τελικός ακούγεται αυτό!
αν ναί είναι σχετικά έυκολη η αντικατάσταση και λογική η τιμή !
ψάξε για ολοκληρωμένο σαν αυτό που σου έδειξε ο Pcman

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, είναι πανεύκολο. Αρκεί να βρεί ακριβώς τον κωδικό του(γιατί στα περισσότερα κινέζικα, σβήνουν τα στοιχεία τους για να μην φαίνονται οι λαμογιες...).

Απ ότι ξέρω, τα tda έχου προστασία στην έξοδο, δηλαδή αν κανεί κόβει τελείως τα ηχεία για να μην καούν. Αν ακούγεται έστω και λίγο τότε ίσως είναι κάτι άλλο...

Άνοιξε το και εδώ είμαιστε!

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον εδω πρεπει να ειμαστε...Επειδη περασε η ωρα αυριο με το καλο να δουμε το datasheet και αν φερνει σημα μεχρι εκει...

p1010293c.jpg

----------


## PCMan

Ωραίος!
Κοιτάς αυτό, και αν φέρνει σήμα στα pins 11-13 / 12-13 / 14-13 / 15-13 τοτε το ξεκολάς με προσοχή και πας και αγοράζεις ένα καινούριο tda7560 που κατεβαίνει στα 2Ω και βγάζει και 2W παραπάνω στα 4Ω. Στα 2Ω θα βγάλει 17W παραπάνω!

----------


## Phatt

Ειδα το 11-13 και το 15-13 και μου βγαζουν 6VDC... Καθως και τα RCA για τον τελικο ενισχυτη δινουν μονο βομβο σε εναν ενισχυτη που τα συνδεσα.

----------


## PCMan

Μάλιστα.. Πάει για πέταμα όπως καταλαβαίνεις γιατι δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο και ουτε θα βρεθεί λογικα μάλλον. Θα σου έλεγα να κρατήσεις το tda αλλα με 6dc τοσο καιρό, μάλλον θα τα χει φτυσει και αυτό..
Δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με τον πωλητή μπας και σου δώσει κανα σχέδιο, γιατί για εγγύηση δεν το κόβω..

----------


## Nemmesis

και σου ξαναλεω... αν θελεις το στελνεις για να το δω οποτε εχω χρονο... (εννοειτε δεν θα κανω και 2μηνες...) και δεν θελω λεφτα... απλα να δουμε αν γινεται..

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω παιδια ολους σας για τον χρονο και τις προσπαθειες...

----------


## Nemmesis

Παναγιωτη... σβισε κανα μνμ απο τα pm σου... δεν μπορω να σου στειλω κατι που θελω...

----------


## STALKER IX

πιθανον να μην εχει καει τσεκαρισε το πιν στην φιμωση πρεπει να εχει πυκνωτη χαλασμενο.

----------


## skorpios

Παιδια τη συμβουλή σας για παρόμοιο θεμα ,έχω ενα κινεζικο (witson w2-723) σε  golf 5,δουλευε άψογα για 1+ χρόνο ,διαπίστωσα "σκρατσ - σκρουτσ" στα μπροστινά ηχεια(μαμά) .Τελικα έκαψε το ενα ηχειο ,βγαζοντας τη συκευή διαπίστωσα υψηλη θερμοκρασια στο πισω μερος (ψυκτρα) ,όταν κρυωνει παιζει για κανα 5λεπτο ,μετα ζεσταινεται και αρχιζει τα "σκρατσ - σκρουτσ ". Το έλυσα όλο και μεσα εχει το tda7388 ,αυτο φταιει το αλλάζω (?) , μπροστα επίσης εχει καποιες αντιστασεις -πυκνωτες να φταιει τιποτε και απο αυτα ( ? ) φωτο παραθετω παρακατω ,μην το συναρμολογησω πάλι ,βαλε -βγαλε θα φαω τα πλαστικα ..

----------


## skorpios

TDA7388.jpg

Και μια εικόνα απο το board με το tda7388 και μπροστα όπως δειχνω τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία.Την βοηθεια των ειδικών ..μια και απ'οτι φαινεται το συγκεκριμένο προβλημα ειναι συχνό..και μπορει να μη "φταιει" μονο το TDA αλλά κάποιο αλλο στοιχειο πυκνωτής ή αντίσταση ..?

----------

